# Looking for comments/advice



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

As a 44yr old guy, I've build my share of systems in my life. However, I have not done so in about 4 years an lots has changed. I am a systems mgr who oversees many servers, but the new PC stuff just has me guessing myself. Not a huge gamer, though I like the occasional 4hr session. Mostly with older games such as AOE and such. Anyway, I am looking to build anew rig and here's what I've picked so far...

Zalman CNPS9500A LED CPU Cooling Fan
2x Western Digital Raptor 150GB, 10K, 16MB
Ultra X3 ULT40064 1000-Watt Power Supply - ATX, PCI-E Ready, Modular
Atech PRO-28U All-in-One Internal Card Reader
2x Pioneer DVR-212DBK 18x DVD±R Burn
Ultra m998 ULT40069 Mid-Tower ATX Case - Aluminum
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor BX80562Q6600 - 2.40GHz, 8MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB, Kentsfield, Quad-Core, Retail
Visiontek Radeon HD 3870 Video Card - 512MB GDDR4, PCI Express 2.0, CrossFireX Ready, Dual DVI, HDTV, HDMI Support, Video Card
OCZ Vista Gold Edition Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB)
ABIT IX38 QuadGT Motherboard

Please comment/recommend. Trying to keep costs under $2k, right now I'm around $1600.

Greatly appreciated.

Ed
(currently running a single core 2GHz ABIT, and alot of other stuff you probably dont care to hear about)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I wouyld stay away from ultra the x3 are decent but they charge the price of a quallity unit this will handle 2 8800 and a quad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

as for the video card i would look at a g92 8800 gts http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130325

i would also look at this as a motherboard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128064


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your specs are solid enough ray:




I must agree with Got0wned's suggestions too though


and I would get the E8400 dual core instead of the quad core >>>> it will be a while yet before programs can "really" use all four cores

they havent really master 100% of dual core yet ! :laugh:


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. This is exacyl what I was hoping for, info! ;-)

I currently run a GB mobo, and I've had no issues at all. But when I checked their X38 boards, something changed my mind along the way - I think I read some reviews. If I find, I'll pass along the link. I was contemplating the GIGABYTE GA-X38-DQ6 when I was looking SLI instead of crossfire. The Ultra P/S is only $30 more than the PCP&C unit but it has the detachable/module wiring. That was the primary reason for my choice, although it was really just so any extra wiring was not present, not a big deal. The cards you recommended is an AWESOME card. So dare I ask - if I go the NVidia route do I definitely want to change my mobo choice then...to an x38 with SLI support (in case I decide on an additional card later)? As for Core 2 Duo, this was simply my loking at the pricing and thinking "its not much more for quad". Any thoughts on the AMD Phenom? I didn't really consider it much due to a bad taste in my mouth from years ago....thanks again guys.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally just bought a new motherboard and cpu as have several of our staff members >>>>> we have all gone P35 due to the fact its VERY solid and a *mature board*


I have passed and would suggest you pass on the X38 and X48 boards as well. The offer nothing expect big $$$$$$ 

they dont overclock any better than the P35 / in fact the P35 will out perform them in overclocking

the X38 was obsolete before they ever hit the streets the X48 which is just the X38 with some icing was already being hailed as the "heir apparent" before the X38 was even in the hands of buyers! 

several of the big mobo makers have informally agreed not to push them agressively due to intels push of the X48

hell; as a manufacturer, why spend all that money programming new bios releases for the X38 when the X48 is poppin up out of the box almost at the same time !

many on the inside; say the X48 is nothing more than the X38 with some voltage and bios tweaks >>>>> sounds to me like the X38 was left at the curb before it even got to ride in the car!


I personally am of the opinion that SLI is a dead horse / when you have video cards like the 9800 G92 coming out >>>> thats a dual engine 8800GTS ......... all on one card! thats video power

especially when you consider SLI never really captures full use of the second card >>>>> probably only averages about 25% *steady* use of the second card >>>>> thats a big price tag for a modest gain IMHO

*I would advise you dont overlook the asus P5K-E deluxe wifi thats a hot board too*
I would not pay $300.00 for any motherboard / period!! I have sold 3 or 4 of them to gamers that wanted these models / after palying with them myself I came away very unimpressed and often ticked off at the fussyness of these boards >>>>> I sure as hell didnt see what an extra $100.00 bought !!

as for PSU / if you like modular Look at the Thermaltake Toughpower 850 watt if you are really sold on SLI

otherwise you wont need so much PSU power / thats when the Seasonic 700 watt shines !! Seasonic is suppose to be coming out with a unit with more output than 700 watts ?????? it wont be cheap; but it will be the undisputed KING

I also dont advise messing with DDR3 right now / that ram wont be worthy of purchase until the prices get "real" and the latenices get real too!

right now the DDR3 has big bandwidth numbers that impressive computer buyers / we are ALL well trained to love big numbers by the manufacturers!
but when you factor in the big latency numbers of the DDR3 memory thats available right now; its no faster than good gamer quality DDR2-6400 or better yet DDR2-8500 

as for the Phenom >>>> its a dud compared to the Intel Yorkfield AMD is just stuck playing *second fiddle */ hell Intel played that fiddle for YEARS now its AMD's turn 

when performance is on the line / its not even a horse race right now


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, what a response! Thanks again! I'm off to do some more review reading. I like the ASUS, but want to do some reading. Came close to grabbing the Maximus Formula X38 but dont recall what turned me away. Seemed to me it had some great specs and reviews, but I must have read something negative. Gogle here I come. Thanks again Linderman! ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

enjoy


research is half the fun


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont you hate when people ask for your advice and then dont take it? So I did a bunch more reading last night and changed my mind several times with regard to mobo, cpu, and video. Thing is, I really dont want to go thru the entire process again in 2 years, so I think I'm going to stick with the X38 even if it isnt getting all the attention right now. When I bumped down a notch the savings were negligable, and I am really hoping that the board manufacturers pick up the steam with regards to BIOS/FW updates. I think these boards have tremendous potential, and the FW is just not optimized yet. I'm bouncing back and forth between the ABIT and ASUS, and am really wide open with regards to video. I honestly do not know why I keep ending up back in the ATI/Crossfire world, especially with all of the ATI driver issues that I've experienced in the past. Still working....:laugh:

Atech PRO-28U All-in-One Internal Card Reader

Ultra X3 ULT40064 1000-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA, PCI-E, Modular

Ultra m998 ULT40069 Mid-Tower ATX Case - Aluminum 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor - 2.40GHz, 8MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB, Kentsfield, Retail 

Pioneer DVR-212DBK OEM Dual Format Drive - 18x DVD±R Burn

OCZ Vista Gold Edition Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB) 

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 750GB Hard Drive

Visiontek Radeon HD 3870 Video Card - 512MB GDDR4, PCI Express 2.0, CrossFireX Ready, Dual DVI, HDTV, HDMI Support

Asus Maximus Formula Motherboard - 45nm Support, Intel X38, Socket 775, ATX, Audio, CrossFire Ready, PCI Express 2.0, Dual Gigabit LAN, S/PDIF, USB 2.0, Firewire, Serial ATA, RAID

OCZ OCZTFRZTC Freeze Thermal Extreme Conductivity Compound

Zalman CNPS9500A LED CPU Cooling Fan - Socket 775


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have no problem at all with your choices / after all >>>>> the ONLY one that needs to be satisfied in the end is YOU


at least you dont have any junk parts in your spec >>>>> that says alot


the rest is really splitting hairs 


enjoy :wave:


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I did it. All of the above (the latest choices), and added a raptor 74GB drive. I was originally going to create a striped array of two raptors for the boot volume, but after a little reading and seeing the small 3-5% performance gain from it, decided to boot from a single. I assume that this also reduces the chances of losing everything due to a drive failure - twice the drives but no redundancy has to increase the odds. My data all resides on 3 separate arrays (mix of raid 5 and raid 10) of HP 15k enterprise disks on my Server 2008 domain in the basement, so all I'd really lose is the OS and the time it takes to reinstall. I'll let you know how the build goes...thanks for all the advice!

Edray:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

this may be a little late, but if possible i would get the 3870x2. its currently the best card out there on the market


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

I did briefly consider this card, but after reading reviews, even though everyone pretty much agreed this was THE card to have, I just couldn't justify the difference in cost ($209 vs $450 I think). You're very correct, awesome card. But damn man, how good can AOE really look/perform? We're not talk about frame rates with AOE. ;-)

Thanks for the advice though - never know what comes next. LOL


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

ooh, you payed 209 for a 3870? its 185 for a sapphire, they're all the same in the end.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you are absolutely correct; unless you are playing a very graphic intensive game you will get no benefit from the big dollar cards!


its like buying a Ferrai to take the kids to school.

Before I ever bought the Ati X2 I would wait for the 9800; that card will stomp anything ATI has to offer


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ehh, not really all it is is two 8800GTS (not sure which) fused


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

forkey


have you found any head to head comparisons yet ???? its probably too early yet ???


last I heard the nvidea was "expected" to be the run away ???


off to dig info :wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5082&Itemid=1




a darn good discussion here:

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/917010.html



you may be on to something Forkey for the money; sounds like ATI might have a winner here ?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yup  thats what ive heard. all the people with crazy amounts of money are gobbling up the x2s like no ones business. its a much better idea then the 2 PCB design. i think the 9800 is going to be another incarnation of the 7950GX2. just two premade cards fused. nvidia needs some more ideas


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

they have a 9800 gtx in the works it runs on the g100 core


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ATI was due for something big / this just might be it (for a short duration anyway) 

nvidea always seems to have a way of hogging / earning the glory

as long as the prices of the 8800GTX dont get too good / the ati 3870 X2 has a niche market

although at those prices it wont be @ my door step :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

folding with the 3870x2 would be nice though


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol the x2 even out performs the GTX while still being $100 cheaper


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

the gtx is an eol card, its not even a factor anymore, as well as the ultra, they're still expensive but thats cause the stores don't want to take a loss on them. the 3870x2 as of right now has no legit competetion, since nvidia is bumbling around with its 9800gx2, which is bound to fail anyways as it will be too expensive and hot to justify purchasing over the 3870. i think ati is returning to its former glory, and will reinforce it with the r700 coming out soon. the r670 and r680 are a godsend to ati, they're cheap to manufacture, and ati had a working card in a1 silicon, which is a minor miracle in the chip business.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's a ghreat thread, I love it when the boyz go to bat over ATI/Nvidea. That new N-card sounds like its gonna make for some sirloin on your case. Glued together? Are they serious? I think that I will end up with the ATI X2 card after the price dropes, I'm thinking June or so, and we'll see what the price is down to at that time. I see myself either adding a second 3870 or just putting up on eBay and replacing it with the X2. Either way, in the end, I'll use it 10% of the time I'm on the puter. the rest of the time I"m VPN'd into work, working in Office, etc. Great thread though!

PS: Al my parts arrived yesterday. Unfortunately I put in 30hr straight at work yesterday so I slept the day away today. Just opened all the boxes and scoped everything out. May start assembly tomorrow. Man, I havent done this in years, should experience a few flashbacks while doing so. ;-)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it wouldnt hurt if you wander over to our "building section" once in that forum look at the stickies >>>>> review the one that says "bench test" that should refresh your memory some ?



most of all / enjoy the building :wave:


----------

